# مخطط محرك عمل دوران بدون طاقه سهل جدا لكن محتاج رائيكم



## بيبرس العراق (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى 


اقدم لكم مخطط لي عمل دوران بدون اى طاقه سهل جدا لكن محتاج رائكم في مشروعي بدايتي ووصولي الى هذا المخطط انا لدي ورشة صغيره لي صنع النفاورات من مادة فيبر اكلاس تعمل على الطاقه الكهربائيه 
وفكرت ان اصنع محرك بدون طاقه لي تركيبه في النافوره وعملت بحث واستنتجت هذا المخطط من تصميمي لكن لم انجزه بعد احتاج الى رائكم او اضافات من حضراتكم واتمنا ان اجد شخص من العراق
يكون معي على مشروعي وشكراااا اخوكم بيبرس العراق





هذه صوره المخطط من تصميمي​ 
:1:


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*Perpetuum Mobile 
*


لكى تسمر بالعمل تحتاج الى بعض النقاط الفنية 

للمساعدة فى سرعة فرد الاذرع 

يمكن بالحبال او المغانط




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOpaTO7eP6g


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 سبتمبر 2009)

[PDF] *BuzzSaw Gravity Wheel of 1909*

File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML


----------



## بيبرس العراق (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المواقع بجد نورتني


----------



## khalidfor (7 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه الصورة من الانترنت وهذا النموذج لمخترع واول من قام باختراع هذه الفكرة هو Bhaskara وموجود على هذا الرابط http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/people/people.htm


----------



## بيبرس العراق (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووور اخي على الرابط يملك معلومات جيده بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد انتة تشاقة على كولت العراقيين مو!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لا وأحلة شي a,b,c الموجودة على العجلة !!!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

هاي خامس مشاركة وسويت هيجي هاي شلون من تغترع شي صدك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بس فكرة فكرة المغناطيس والسيارة رهيبة تشبه الحصان الي يركض وره الجزرة بأفلام الكارتون!!!


----------



## المهندس عددنان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جورج قاموف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

في الحقيقه أخوي اختراعك مثير للاهتمام يمكن يعمل كآله دواره لزيادة مدة الدوران لكن ما أظن بيشتغل كطاقه دائمه وبعدين كل عامود من بين هذي العواميد يا صل لنقط بزاوية تسعين درجه يظغط على الدوار فيخفف سرعته أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## بيبرس العراق (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شوف مهندس عدنان اني خريج ثاني متوسط مو مهندس بس حرامات شاهدة الهندسه عندك ويا ريت ما تذكر (مهندس عدنان) تكون احلا الك لان متليق بيك 
اولا اني ما وضعت المخطط الي اني سويته لي اختراعي لكن وضعت مخطط معروف وكل الناس تعرفه 
والاختراع الي اني سويته نجح والحمد الله عندي ولكن لم اعرض المخطط خوفا من سرقت الختراع ياااااااااااا مهندس عدنان


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو المزيد من الاختراعات


----------



## م.عماد ك (3 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقك الله


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 فبراير 2010)

ممنووورين اخاوني


----------



## dilyaro (26 فبراير 2010)

اختراعك حلو كتير برئي عندي اختراع افضل اجعل ساسوكي اوسبرمان يجرونها لعلها تفلح لانو كلاهما يعملان بالمجان فتحصل على طاقة مجانية على الاقل بتكون الصورة مرتبة ومشوقة للاطفال


----------



## dilyaro (27 فبراير 2010)

اختراعك حلو بس عندي اختراع احلى ليش ما بتخلي ساسوكي و جامبوالجبار يجرونها لعلها تفلح لانو كلاهما يعملان بامجان فتحصل على طاقة مجانية


----------



## amjed9090 (11 يونيو 2010)

اخ ببرس معاك امجد من ميسان اذا حاب نتشارك المعلومات آنه حاضر


----------



## محمد المخزومي (1 أغسطس 2010)

اخوان على كيفكم ليش الهجوم الرجل عنده وجهة نظر 
مهندس عدنان سهلها على قولة العراقيين


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوان والله مو مسألة استهكام ولكن هذه الرسمة موجودة في كتاب الفيزياء المسلية وهذا الي يثير الحفيضة
حبي من تنشر شيء حاول يكون من بنات افكارك حتى ممكن نستفاد منه وعذرا اذا ازعجتك تعليقاتي
(تره عمك دوخ نفسة بهاي السوالف من جان صغير )
بس ممكن حيث ان العلم لا يتوقف على عمر او زمن ......ويارب تتوفق


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

هاي ليش زعلت بسرعة:83:


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

06-11-2009 02:36 PM - permalink
بيبرس العراق 

يليق بيك باسم ( مهندس طليان )واحب اقلك انته طفل واعرف مع من تتكلم يااااااااا مهندس 
حسافه عليك هذا الاسم


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مع الأسف بسرعة اهتزيت


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

زين بالعربي مخليه على نفس الوزن


----------



## المهندس عددنان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اني اسف بعد شتريد


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بيبرس العراق (6 أبريل 2011)

لا يشرفني بحضورك في هذا الموضوع لان تفكيرك متوقف يا مهندس طليان الضاهر انت من الذين ينسخون ولا ينتجون هذا هو الفشل الحقيقي من امثالك الذي اوصل العرب الى التراجع والغرب يتقدمون 
والتجربه يا مهندس طليان هي نجاح وتقدم حتى لو فشلت وانا وضعت صوره قريبه من تصميمي اخذتها من موقع


----------

